# Meine Teichentwicklung ;D



## Windless (4. Juli 2009)

So hier ist mal meine Teichentwicklung 
2008 im Frühsommer
 


2008 im Spätsommer
   


2009 nach Teichforum ;D
      
  

Bin noch nicht fertig, brauch noch mehr materialien.

Schönes WE noch


----------



## axel (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meine Teichentwicklung ;D*

Hallo Robert 

Gefällt mir sehr gut Deine Teichentwicklung 
Irgenwie spannend Dein Teich . Man kann bestimmt immer wieder was entdecken .
Was für Materialien willst Du den noch einsetzen ?

lg
axel


----------



## Windless (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meine Teichentwicklung ;D*

Die Ränder müssen noch richtig abgedeckt werden (Ufermatte kann erst nächstes Jahr wegen Geld kommen) also mehr Steine, große Steine ;D.
Mehr Pflanzen, keiner hat welche in HH im Flohmarkt ...
Pflanzenfiltergraben kommt nächstes Jahr, Teich wird neu angelegt und alles wieder anders gemacht, aber diesmal gleich richtig und genug Platz drumherum für Ufer, Kapillarsperre ...
Ich hab halt das Teichviruuuuuuuuuus ;D
So mir fällt bestimmt noch mehr ein einfach mal abwarten ;D


----------



## unicorn (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meine Teichentwicklung ;D*

hallo Robert,

auf dem letzten Foto kann man deinen Garten etwas sehen - kann es sein dass da noch viiiiiiiieeel Platz ist?


----------



## Windless (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meine Teichentwicklung ;D*

nein das täuscht ;D
Da ist noch ein Landschildkrötenfreigehege und dahinter ist der garten des Nachbarn ;D


----------



## Windless (18. Juli 2009)

*So nun aber richtig ;D*

 
Noch nicht fertig, also keine Hinweise wie ich würde die Folie noch verstecken ;D
Ich muss noch Ufermatte holen :/


----------



## CoolNiro (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meine Teichentwicklung ;D*

Kann ich mich nur schwer dafür begeistern,
wenn Du in Deinen anderen Themen nicht
mehr antwortest :?

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23341/page-2


----------



## Windless (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meine Teichentwicklung ;D*

So hier sind ein paar neue Bilder, aber leider kam die Ufermatte noch nicht 
Ich hoffe das sie evtl. mit der Nachmittagspost kommt, wenn nicht dann aber wenigstens morgen :beeten
Deswegen sieht der Teich noch etwas kaotisch aus.
Wann meint ihr soll ich die überstehende Folie abschneiden, wegen Sacken des Teiches ???


----------



## axel (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meine Teichentwicklung ;D*

Hallo Robert 

So kaotisch siehts doch gar nicht aus .
Endgültig würd ich erst nächstes Frühjahr die Folie auf Länge schneiden .
Kannst sie ja jetzt schon so kürzen das Du noch 20 cm zum wegschnippeln hast .


lg
axel


----------



## Windless (30. Juli 2009)

*UFERMATTE*

So meine Ufermatte kam gestern und hab auch schon verlegt,
nur zu wenig Spielsand gekauft -.-


----------



## klaus e (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meine Teichentwicklung ;D*

Hallo Robert,
das Ding heisst Ufermatte, um damit das Ufer (also die überstehende Folie) zu kaschieren und vor UV-Strahlen und "Eisgang" zu schützen.
Auf dem ersten Bild warst du sehr großzügig oberhalb der Wasserfläche, danach wird es eher "submarin". Zupf doch noch ein wenig an der Matte .


----------



## Windless (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meine Teichentwicklung ;D*

Also erstens weiß ich was das ist, ich habs ja geschrieben xD
Und zweitens kaschier ich genau die Folie die wichtig ist, das was du sagst, ist die Folie, die ich noch abschneide 
Ansonsten ist die Folie überall do wo es sein muss vor UV und Eis geschützt. Danke dir trotzdem für den Hinweis.
So hier ein Bild von heute mit neuem Bachlaufeinfluss.


----------

